# Welcome to the Worldmark Forum on TUG



## TUGBrian

Announcing the brand new Worldmark Timeshare forum on TUG, I know many of you have requested this for awahile, and we hope this will soon become the be all end all for Worldmark Timeshare information on the internet!

Also welcome your moderator Steve!


----------



## VacationForever

Thank you!  I have been pointed to wmowners by very well meaning TUGgers and I simply don't go there 'cos I like one stop shopping, aka Tugbbs.


----------



## ChrisandBeth

Thanks TUG!!!


----------



## pacman

Thanks Brian. This is helpful!

pacman


----------



## Vacationfuntips

*Worldmark, The Club Member's Directory 2014-2015*

Worldmark, The Club Members Directory 2014-2015

Link: 
http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/worldmark_directory1415/

Thank you, Ron P. for your help with this.

This link should go up here for reference purposes.  The New 2015-2016 should come out in a few months.  Hopefully, someone can put it up here when it does.

Cynthia T.


----------



## taterhed

I was wondering when this would happen.  Thanks!

Now I can spend even more time (that I don't really have) on TUG!

cheers


----------



## traveller1

*WM Owners*

Good deal!  Thanks TUG!


----------



## TUGBrian

and as this forum is nearly at 1000 posts, you have now gained full forum status!  Hurray for all WM owners =)


----------



## Firepath

Yay! Thank you!


----------



## pedro47

Good morning Brian, this new forum should attract new members to the TUG website.


----------



## geist1223

I wonder how many people did not notice the Worldmark subthread under Wyndham.


----------



## rhonda

Thank you, Brian!


----------



## TUGBrian

It has actually been around for quite some time, just as a subforum to Wyndham!


----------



## DaveNV

Brian, you are my hero!! I’ve whined for this forEVER! Those extra clicks add up! 

Thank you!

Dave


----------

